# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kremica ua trbuh

## Palagruža

Jeste li mazale necime trbuh poslije poroda? Ne mislim na kreme protiv celulita ili sala, nego naprosto nesto da se sav taj visak koze lakse skupi i zategne. Ako jeste, s kojom kremom imate dobra iskustva?

----------


## šefika

meni je super lift and tuck od avona...ima je ko vichy unutra ali je puno manje treba da se namažeš,koristim za bušu i za noge...guza stoji jako dobro...puno,jako puno sam se kretala u trudnoči pa guza čak ojačala :D

----------


## Tiwi

Mustela post - partum body restructuring gel

----------


## andiko

ja nemam nikakav višak kože  :?  Samo čekam jesen da počnem aerobičarit i radit trbušnjake da se trbuh skroz izravna...

----------


## slava

> Mustela post - partum body restructuring gel


Može li se taj gel koristiti uz dojenje? Djeluje li protiv celulita? Koliko košta i gdje se kupuje?

----------


## slava

Kupila gel u ljekarni, 250 kunića. Može se koristiti uz dojenje. Utrlja se u tankom sloju jednom dnevno. Čini mi se da zaista djeluje. Koristim ga par dana i trbuh se već očigledno smanjio. Vjerojatno bi se smanjio i bez gela, ali ne tako očigledno brzo.

----------


## ruza

Pa cure moje,gdje ce vam se srediti radi jedne kreme  u par dana trbuh koji se mjesecima skupljao u par dana radi jedne kreme???
Dajte....

Ono s kilažom nakon poroda da se izgubi 25kg u 3 mj,problem je u tome jer to nije isključivo salo već voda......

Koristim Mustelu već mjesec dana,nekih ogrommmnih rezultat nema....A imala sam i imam još velikog viška kože,(ona ne može nestati)mrvicu se jedino učvrstiti...Ali nestati???  :Smile:  :D Ogromno dijete,trbuh ko balon +3l plodne vode....

Nema niti jedne kreme koja može zamijeniti vježbanje i napraviti neke extra rezultate....
 :Kiss:

----------


## slava

Niti ne očekujem neke urnebesne rezultate. Dovoljno je da se koža malo zategne, a možda se malo i salence otopi  :Wink: . Sad sam u periodu kad još ne smijem vježbati. Naravno da bez vježbanja nema ništa.

----------


## Leeeaaa

Ja sam koristilu taj Mustelin gel i danas 4 mj nakon poroda moj trbuh je isti kao i prije trudnoće...e sad jel to stvar genetike ili gela ne znam..ali ja nisam imala ni puno kila, ni veliki trbuh ni veliku bebu

----------

